
Is Time Up for XML? (Twitter deprecates XML in some apis) - bradleyjoyce
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-talk/browse_thread/thread/6959dc497e4dc546?pli=1
======
quinndupont
Ugh, I still like XML for debugging and human consumption.

~~~
bradleyjoyce
really? json is so much easier for me to read than xml. What do you like about
xml?

~~~
wanderr
It's easier for the computer too. Parsing and outputting json involves much
less overheard than doing the same in XML.

